# Beckie is not well



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh Dechi I feel so bad that you have gone through so much with Becky in such a short time! Is Beckie still covered on her insurance from the breeder? Did Beckie come with any health guarantees from the breeder? She has been through so much already in her short life. I hope she starts feeling better soon! 

As for her tummy ache, did you slowly transition back to the old food or change it all at once? Maybe it was too much, too soon? I bet a prepared raw would be good for her, it costs a lot but seems to be a great option, especially for those with sensitive tummies. Most dogs love it right off the bat but occasionally a dog who has eaten kibble their whole life will turn up their nose at it. I hope she likes it if you decide to give it a try!


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

Have you tried half a tablet Famotidine (10mg) Pepcid. It has helped my little toy poodle. She does not need it often now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfunartist (Mar 24, 2017)

By any chance does she have worms?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Oh Dechi I feel so bad that you have gone through so much with Becky in such a short time! Is Beckie still covered on her insurance from the breeder? Did Beckie come with any health guarantees from the breeder? She has been through so much already in her short life. I hope she starts feeling better soon!
> 
> As for her tummy ache, did you slowly transition back to the old food or change it all at once? Maybe it was too much, too soon? I bet a prepared raw would be good for her, it costs a lot but seems to be a great option, especially for those with sensitive tummies. Most dogs love it right off the bat but occasionally a dog who has eaten kibble their whole life will turn up their nose at it. I hope she likes it if you decide to give it a try!


Since she was on that food for a long time, I did not transition. She was having reflux and passing gas with the other food, so I wanted to stop giving it to her right away. I should have gotten the raw maybe. You don’t transition with raw.

She seems to have a really sensitive stomach for sure...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

sunfunartist said:


> Have you tried half a tablet Famotidine (10mg) Pepcid. It has helped my little toy poodle. She does not need it often now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I’m afraid to give anything until I know what’s wrong. I wouldn’t want to make it worse...

She has been dewormed 3-4 times when she was a puppy, so I doubt she has any worms.

She is also making this funny sound, like heavy breathing, for a few seconds at a time.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww it is so hard when a tiny little baby is sick. I hope your vet can get a good handle on what is happening and make good workable suggestions for how to fix it all.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh, dang it  That is so worrisome. I'm sure tomorrow can't come soon enough. More hugs to you and Beckie!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is very good, she is asking to go out every hour, or less. It’s dark so I can’t see but she goes in the corner where she usually poops.

I think I might have given her diarrhea, on top of the acid reflux, by changing her food back to what she used to eat. :-(

I’ll see how it goes and if she stops asking to go outside for more than an hour, I’ll put her to bed.

Oh, and Chinchilla, you were asking, her insurance ran out about 2 weeks ago, it was only for 6 weeks.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Poor little Beckie and you too, Dechi. Will definitely stay tuned to this thread for update of outcomes tomorrow.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Texas sizes hugs to you on this, Dechi. I did go back to my breeder’s food after a bunch of kibble trail and error. What sustained Buck was his raw, those chicken necks that were part of the breeder’s diet and completely irresistible. Firmed up a lot of the new kibbles that he eventually refused to eat.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

So sorry Becky is not feeling well, I know they are so tiny and cannot tell you what hurts them, many nights I have stayed up all night worried. Hope she feels better soon


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Poor little Beckie....................if a dogs' tummy hurts anywhere near a human's does with reflux/indigestion she has my sympathy BIG TIME!!!!!!!:afraid:


----------



## kchen95 (Jan 6, 2016)

Really sorry that Becky is going through this  Hope your vet has definitive answers and the problem will be addressed once and for all. Fingers crossed!

Kevin


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, poor Beckie and poor you. I was also told to give my minipoo half an adult dose of Pepcid when she had heartburn and digestive upset. For us a change of diet resolved the heartburn so I think your plan to change her diet is a good but tricky to execute due to her sensitive stomach and tiny size. 

BTW I have a lot of food allergies and intolerances and when I eat something I shouldn’t not only can I get irritable bowel and digestive tract, but also irritable bladder. I’m wondering if Beckies potty problems maybe related to her food too?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Poor little Beckie....................if a dogs' tummy hurts anywhere near a human's does with reflux/indigestion she has my sympathy BIG TIME!!!!!!!:afraid:


I think it reslly hurt because she was pacing and even let out a short whine twice.

Poor baby. I have GERD myself but I don’t feel anything. My pain threshold is very high.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Oh no, poor Beckie and poor you. I was also told to give my minipoo half an adult dose of Pepcid when she had heartburn and digestive upset. For us a change of diet resolved the heartburn so I think your plan to change her diet is a good but tricky to execute due to her sensitive stomach and tiny size.
> 
> BTW I have a lot of food allergies and intolerances and when I eat something I shouldn’t not only can I get irritable bowel and digestive tract, but also irritable bladder. I’m wondering if Beckies potty problems maybe related to her food too?


That is so clever ! I have the same as you, and when I est too much proteins, I have to urinate a lot, every hour or less' just like her !

Her diet is going to change soon, so we’ll see. I’ve been reading on the net and I am soooo confused.

So far what is recommended the most is :

No soy
No gluten
No dairy
No eggs
No grains
Low protein
Low fat
As few ingredients as possible
Lamb is a good easy to digest protein

So I’m hesitant with raw now too. Some say no kibbles, others say their dog only tolerates kibble...

The vet is going to recommend something with grains, I’m sure, so I won’t buy their kibble, maybe just some canned food to ease the stomach.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I would definitely do Nutriscan on her! It is quite pricey, but with all of her issues, I would consider it. Order NutriScan


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little pup. Poppy is prone to this - with her it seems to be less to do with ingredients and more to do with quantity and how fast she eats. It rarely turns into diarrhoea but she shows every sign of gastric discomfort, asks to go out repeatedly and eats grass, until eventually she vomits and feels better. I keep rice and chicken in the freezer to give her stomach a rest, reckoning a day or two on a bland diet will do no harm and may do some good.

I hope the vet can help.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Poor baby n you too as I know its stressful. Hope you find some answers soon.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I second the NutriScan recommendation. When i did my diet change I wanted evidence for making good decisions. NutriScan did that and the outcomes have been positive in terms of taking care of excessive ear wax (Javelin) and urinary crystals (Lily and Peeves). If you have insurance many plans will reimburse you for the testing since you do it to make dietary changes based on it to fix a health problem.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> I would definitely do Nutriscan on her! It is quite pricey, but with all of her issues, I would consider it. Order NutriScan


Thanks, it didn’t know about that and will keep it in mind for our next step.

We went to the vet and she was put on gastro intestinal canned and dry food. Vet wants her to stay on it until she is finihed growing, then I will slowly transition into whatever food I choose. She also got meds 3x a day for 3 days, to help her mucosa heal (sucrate I think ?)

She can’t have anything else for 7 days, no treats, no chewies. I have a recipe I can bake with the canned food and will make little treats for when I groom her. (You just put the canned food in the oven at 350 snd it dries up). Then if she’s okay in 1 week, the vet gave me some vegetal chewies to try.

She’s just had her med, ate canned food and dry and she really liked it.

Now we’ll have to see how it goes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Dechi said:


> Thanks, it didn’t know about that and will keep it in mind for our next step.
> 
> We went to the vet and she was put on gastro intestinal canned and dry food. Vet wants her to stay on it until she is finihed growing, then I will slowly transition into whatever food I choose. She also got meds 3x a day for 3 days, to help her mucosa heal (sucrate I think ?)
> 
> ...


I hope she does well with this new food. I like that they gave you instructions on how to make treats from the canned food.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

@skylar they gave me 1 recipe for treats with the canned food and 1 with the dry food and another one to make sauce.

But, if I can avoid it there won’t be anymore baking with this... my whole house now smells like dog food. You know when you bake a pie and it smells really nice ? Well here it smells like dog food pie, lol ! It stinks, truthfully.

I’ll give her some kibble instead when I don’t have anymore. Let’s hope she takes it.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope the new food helps. 

Have you thought about freezing the canned food instead of baking it? Maybe freeze it inside of a container or chew toy so it doesn't get too messy if it melts? My dogs go nuts for canned food frozen into a Kong.

I also recommend keeping Pepcid/famotidine on hand if the vet gives the OK. Archie has a finicky stomach and pepcid and/or bland diet usually sorts him back out again.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh poor little Beckie. I hope the new food settles her tummy. 

I feel you on the bad smell - I am so relieved it’s warm weather again here so I can open the doors and windows while I’m cooking Rory’s food. Those organs ??


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lisasgirl said:


> Poor baby! I hope the new food helps.
> 
> Have you thought about freezing the canned food instead of baking it? Maybe freeze it inside of a container or chew toy so it doesn't get too messy if it melts? My dogs go nuts for canned food frozen into a Kong.


What a good idea, thanks !


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Dechi said:


> my whole house now smells like dog food. You know when you bake a pie and it smells really nice? Well here it smells like dog food pie, lol !
> 
> Hi, here is a suggestion
> IF you have a toaster oven, plug it outdoors/on your porch or deck and bake the doggie treats outside. Set your kitchen timer so that you don't forget it overnight or in the elements.
> GOOD LUCk


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PoodleFoster said:


> Dechi said:
> 
> 
> > my whole house now smells like dog food. You know when you bake a pie and it smells really nice? Well here it smells like dog food pie, lol !
> ...


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m very happy with how she is doing today. Hoping it’s not a fluke and it stays that way.

She was a very slow eater until now, and I think it might have been because eating was hurting her oesophagus. With the meds and the new food, instead of taking 30 minutes to eat and leaving half of it, she now eats the whole thing and licks the bowl in 5 minutes !

I wish I could tell the breeder that she probably came with food intolerance and gastric reflux, but last time I notified her of Beckie’s health problems she blamed them all on me... She thought Beckie was just a grazer, but I think there was more to it than that.

Now she should be putting on weight like she should. I might even have to watch her so she doesn’t overeat.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad you now have a plan for Beckie! Hope it works! Let us know!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Try a few drops of vanilla in some foil, in a low temp oven to help with the smell. Glad you have food that she likes and can tolerate.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Dechi, I hope Becki's problems can be solved. I even read about e.coli that can cause problems in people, but I don't know enough about it or all of her symptoms. 

Also you mentioned on another recent thread that all of her baby teeth haven't fallen out. Maybe she has a hidden tooth infection causing her gastro problems? I haven't a clue but the question crossed my mind.

Just in case the vet overlooked something, there's a *Symptom Checker* on the top right side of PetMD.com that might be helpful. I'll say a prayer tonight for your little girl, I know how much you love her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear she is feeling so much better, and that the vet's recommended approach is working so well. Do they think she may grow out of the problem?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Vita said:


> Dechi, I hope Becki's problems can be solved. I even read about e.coli that can cause problems in people, but I don't know enough about it or all of her symptoms.
> 
> Also you mentioned on another recent thread that all of her baby teeth haven't fallen out. Maybe she has a hidden tooth infection causing her gastro problems? I haven't a clue but the question crossed my mind.
> 
> Just in case the vet overlooked something, there's a *Symptom Checker* on the top right side of PetMD.com that might be helpful. I'll say a prayer tonight for your little girl, I know how much you love her.


Not a crazy idea but I had the vet look at her teeth because I was worried about them not falling out. She said the next month would be decisive, and if they don’t fall out, we can have them extracted when she gets spayed, at 13 months old.

They’re trying to have me do it sooner but I want her to have her first heat and mature organs before we do.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

fjm said:


> Good to hear she is feeling so much better, and that the vet's recommended approach is working so well. Do they think she may grow out of the problem?


Yes, she says sometimes puppies have immature gastro intestinal and digestive systems, which is why she wants me to keep her on this easily digested food until she is finished growing. She said 1-2 months.

The bag I bought should last 6-8 weeks so hopefully after that she is okay. I will then probably transition to an hypoallergenic commercial food, and go from there.


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

My first SPOO did that frequently , that nasty bile. The vet I was using kept saying change foods, did no tests. She eventually had a grand Addison's attack and I lost her at the emergency vet. Ask about Addison's / Cushings and if your vet isn't perceptive to testing find another vet.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> Try a few drops of vanilla in some foil, in a low temp oven to help with the smell. Glad you have food that she likes and can tolerate.


Also, put a pot of water on the stove to boil with cinnamon and ground cloves sprinkled in. Makes the house smell yummy.

I wish for the best for you and little Becki ...she is a cutie!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hope that Becki has a good day, and then another, and another. Bless you for taking such good care of her and Merlin. Isn't it time for something easy now for you, like a nice, normal day?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Viking Queen said:


> Also, put a pot of water on the stove to boil with cinnamon and ground cloves sprinkled in. Makes the house smell yummy.
> 
> I wish for the best for you and little Becki ...she is a cutie!


Wish I had thought of that. I boiled some water with lemon juice, dish soap and pure pine extract... weird mix and It gave me a nice headache but the smell was gone, lol !


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Charmed said:


> Hope that Becki has a good day, and then another, and another. Bless you for taking such good care of her and Merlin. Isn't it time for something easy now for you, like a nice, normal day?



You’re so sweet, Charmed ! The good thing is healthwise, I’m having a good day. So I was able to groom, bathe and file nails for both dogs. 

As for My dogs’ health, I already ordered a break, it should be delivered soon...


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Dechi said:


> As for My dogs’ health, I already ordered a break, it should be delivered soon...


Oh, I do hope it arrives TODAY!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dechi said:


> I should have gotten the raw maybe. You don’t transition with raw.


I always transition with raw..


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hope she feels better soon! How old is she? I'm not sure at what age Nutriscan is most helpful, but when they are really little they may not have developed intolerances yet. I've done it on all of my dogs, but not before age 2. Have you tried just a bland diet for a week instead of transition among different commercial diets?

Also have you added slippery elm to her diet? 1/2 tsp of slippery elm powder per 10 lbs is the dose Dr. Dodds gave me. It works great for digestive upset.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Hope she feels better soon! How old is she? I'm not sure at what age Nutriscan is most helpful, but when they are really little they may not have developed intolerances yet. I've done it on all of my dogs, but not before age 2. Have you tried just a bland diet for a week instead of transition among different commercial diets?
> 
> Also have you added slippery elm to her diet? 1/2 tsp of slippery elm powder per 10 lbs is the dose Dr. Dodds gave me. It works great for digestive upset.


She’s six months old. Right now she is on vet food, so very easily digested. She won’t be on anything else for a while.

I have a feeling the culprit is the oven baked food. Even though it’s 5 stars. I should stop buying these high proteins, all natural foods, I don’t think I ever had 1 single dog do well on them. Yesterday I gave Merlin a bit of the old food that I had left, and he also burped, just like Beckie does. 

I am optimistic that this will resolve on its own if She stays on this diet for a while. The challenge will be to find a commercial food that doesn’t trigger the same problem. Maybe I’ll put her and Merlin on vet food for a while. Merlin already is on it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Dechi said:


> She’s six months old. Right now she is on vet food, so very easily digested. She won’t be on anything else for a while.
> 
> I have a feeling the culprit is the oven baked food. Even though it’s 5 stars. I should stop buying these high proteins, all natural foods, I don’t think I ever had 1 single dog do well on them. Yesterday I gave Merlin a bit of the old food that I had left, and he also burped, just like Beckie does.
> 
> I am optimistic that this will resolve on its own if She stays on this diet for a while. The challenge will be to find a commercial food that doesn’t trigger the same problem. Maybe I’ll put her and Merlin on vet food for a while. Merlin already is on it.


Good, glad she's on a bland diet now. It's not that uncommon for a puppy to have a sensitive digestive system. A lot of the time they can tolerate something more rich when they are a bit older.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

CharismaticMillie said:


> Good, glad she's on a bland diet now. It's not that uncommon for a puppy to have a sensitive digestive system. A lot of the time they can tolerate something more rich when they are a bit older.


That’s good to know, thanks !


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Francis was on prescription bland food until she was almost a year old. It took time for her stomach to calm down. I hope Becky feels better and gets all of her mojo back.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Francis was on prescription bland food until she was almost a year old. It took time for her stomach to calm down. I hope Becky feels better and gets all of her mojo back.


Thank you ! Mojo ‘s back... She now started demanding her treats by jumping on my lap and being very persistent ! This little girl will be very clever !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi said:


> Thank you ! Mojo ‘s back... She now started demanding her treats by jumping on my lap and being very persistent ! This little girl *will be very clever* !


I think she already is! I am glad to see she has her pizazz back.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I made a mistake yesterday. I thought I’d give her a treat, to see if she would tolerate it. The batch of canned food cookies I made turned out making mushrooms in their plastic container. It stunk and was disgusting. And I needed to give her something to dremmel her nails.

So anyways, she got 1 small cookie at 2-3 pm. She ate dinner after that but she whined a little. Then her stomach was making noises and I could tell she was uncomfortable.

So today I called the vet and asked for a prescription refill of sulcrate. I had some leftover but didn’t remember. Oh well...

She didn’t eat breafast but after I gave her the meds, she ate a bit for lunch and she had a good dinner. She’s passing gas a bit tonight but she’s okay, no more stomach noises.

No more tests. She can’t have anything besides hypoallergenic food. I got her some vegetable chewies from the vet, that she tolerates, and I ordered hypoallergenic treats.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah dang, poor Beckie. 

My Pia has gastric distress because of her food intolerance to chicken, beef and lamb. I made a mistake I left beef jerky in my purse and she got a small piece no bigger than a quarter , that was all there was left and the end result was Pia had liquid diarrhea for three days. 

I feel your pain


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh jeez, poor Beckie (and Pia). Food intolerances suck


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh jeez, poor Beckie (and Pia). Food intolerances suck


Yes, it sucks. She won’t eat this morning, except a bit of canned food. And she regurgitated. She was very active though when she got up. Go figure !


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Poor Becky! Hope you can find some treats for her that she enjoys and that work for her sensitive tummy!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

galofpink said:


> Poor Becky! Hope you can find some treats for her that she enjoys and that work for her sensitive tummy!


Thanks ! The vet will call me when the order comes in.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At least she isn't acting like she doesn't feel well. That is reassuring. I hope you will get it all sorted out soon and that the treats from the vet are nicely tolerated by her belly. Every pup needs a special treat they can have!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

lily cd re said:


> At least she isn't acting like she doesn't feel well. That is reassuring. I hope you will get it all sorted out soon and that the treats from the vet are nicely tolerated by her belly. Every pup needs a special treat they can have!


Yes, and especially since she’s not very good at coming when called yet ! I need treats...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi said:


> Yes, and especially since she’s not very good at coming when called yet ! I need treats...



Aww the need for treats will fade, but training a great recall does involve having to pay for good ones along the way!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Dechi said:


> Thanks ! The vet will call me when the order comes in.


Oh Dechi, I'm so sorry about Becky. And really sorry too that I didn't see this thread before now. I just have not been reading threads as much as I used to, and I seem to be missing a lot. I don't have advice, but please know that I'm thinking of both of you. I hope you can get this figured out soon! ❤


----------



## stormey916 (Feb 19, 2017)

Have you tried digestive enzymes/probiotics? If it’s a tummy problem they really help! How long has she not been feeling well? 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005KLBITG/ref=psdcmw_3024222011_t1_B005KKN4AS


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

stormey916 said:


> Have you tried digestive enzymes/probiotics? If it’s a tummy problem they really help! How long has she not been feeling well?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005KLBITG/ref=psdcmw_3024222011_t1_B005KKN4AS


She’s fine now. She has an immature gastro-intestinal system and food sensitivities so she needs to be on a special food from the vet (hypoallergenic) for a few months. As long as I don’t give her anything else, she’s fine. I tested her with one small treat and I shouldn’t have.

The food contains probiotics and enzymes too, I believe.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

How is Beckie going on her new food, is the acid reflux gone now,
I hope she is well
Will she be staying with you now, for sure.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

patticake said:


> How is Beckie going on her new food, is the acid reflux gone now,
> I hope she is well
> Will she be staying with you now, for sure.


She is doing well on her new food, as long as she doesn’t eat anything else. I feel sorry for her. The doggy cupboard is full of treats and she can’t have any. And Merlin either, or else she takes it from his mouth... :-(

She can have 1 vegetable chewie from the vet every second day. I’ve tested raw chicken and it’s fine too. I will slowly test different meats to know which ones she can have, and maybe switch to raw.

As for my allergies, they are better but I will stay cautious. My breathing problems are on the severe side, and so are my allergies. I had to revert to medication yesterday, so we’ll see. The plan is still to make her the best dog possible and wait until coat change to see how it will affect my allergies. I’ve been disappointed before so I try not to think about it too much.

In any case, if she can’t stay with us, I will be very selective and she will only go to the best possible home.


----------



## patticake (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm glad little Beckie is feeling well now & your allergies have stayed under control, good that she can eat some chicken.


----------

